# PPK/s Manurhin .22 Value



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a chance to obtain the above mentioned handgun. There is no Walther Banner, no indications of Walther. However, it does say Manurhin. It is in 95% condition. What sort of value might be placed on this gun? and, will it maintain its value or will it be considered a knock-off of the real thing?

Hairy


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

gun broker has one posted with a current bie at $375. this is below the reserve.

YMMV 

John


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks John,

I am looking at one in the $500 +tax OTD. I've been hesitiant, although very nicely made.

Hairy


----------

